# Some photos of the dogs outside



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

*Some photos of the dogs outside (Xena and Eko's photo thread)*

I don't usually take pictures of Eko and Xena outside because I don't like keeping Xena out there that long but it was pretty nice in our backyard this afternoon so I took a couple photos  Sorry my backyard is a big mess I think the guys are trying to see how tall the grass can actually grow...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Aw Xena looks really great! Have her allergies been improving? (I think she had allergies, correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Not really, I'm just getting really good at dealing with her outbreaks lol. Actually if you look on her chest in the last picture you can see some patches left over from her latest rash. But it doesn't slow her down one bit


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

nice pics, they look great


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Patricia, I'm thinking about printing out that close up of Xena I really love her expression in it  Took a long time (and lots of bacon) to get her to sit still just perfect like that!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Xena has such a sweet face <3


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree Sibe! Thanks!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree, Xena has the sweetest face ever


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Some photos of the dogs outside (Xena and Eko's photo thread)*

Thanks Jade!

I'm just going to make this a photo thread for Eko and Xena lol... I tried to edit my first post to see if that would change the title but it didn't, I think it's too late. Anyway, some more photos I took today  I really like the one where Eko is peeking up at me!


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Some photos of the dogs outside (Xena and Eko's photo thread)*

Awww....sweet puppies! I like the peek-a-boo pic too.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Some photos of the dogs outside (Xena and Eko's photo thread)*

So sweet - I really like Xena, she's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Some photos of the dogs outside (Xena and Eko's photo thread)*

I'm glad other people see her beauty too  a lot of people just laugh when I say she's beautiful but I mean it! To me I think it's in her face and eyes, you can see her loving nature. You have to get past her naughty side but it's in there!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Some photos of the dogs outside (Xena and Eko's photo thread)*

Ok Xena is the weirdest dog I've ever had... EVER! The photo of her with the bone... She was just laying on the couch with her head straight up in the air chewing on the bone. And the other photo is her pushing her bum into my leg and giving me her "please mom scratch my butt" face. When I scratch it, her back legs just give out and her butt goes to the ground like she's going to pee or something, and her nose goes straight up in the air.

Eko LOVES his laser pointer! He doesn't do this if it's not out but when I show it to him he looks around on the ground and the walls for the red dot lol. I use it to give him a bit of exercise if he's a bit wound up.


----------

